# Hoping for nothing serious



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny had the same issue in the past -- typically in the spring. I was so worried -- it was so bad at one point that his eye looked 1/2 closed all the time. The vet did a thorough exam, examed both eyelids (I guess they have 2?), nothing at all. Did the full eye exam. She prescribed some eye drops that were anti-inflammatory and antibiotic I believe and it seemed to help. Then, last spring the same thing --- she thinks perhaps a little allergy to something in the air -- it does come and go and although I was super worried initially, it did clear up on its own. I do notice that his eyes are particularly sensitive to bright sunlight, etc., too, so not sure if there is any correlation. I keep saying I need to get him doggles!!! Hope all is well.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

My mom did mention that she thought my Miu Miu had a spring allergy. She started her reverse sneezing a few weeks ago. It was the same last year. But no reverse sneezing in the winter. Hmmmm maybe it is allergies. But I don't remember this happening to her eyes last spring/summer. Now I'm hoping its just allergies. That would be an easy fix. Thank you


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry for your worries! I too hope it's something easy to remedy like a seasonal allergy, _which it likely is. _ I use a _wonderful _veterinary ophthalmologist at the University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine, Dr. Gustavo D. Aguirre. He's incredibly kind and competent. If you need a referral to one, either your vet or this resource should help. American College of Veterinary Ophthalmologists

Meanwhile, try not to be unduly upset. (Easier said then done, but you need to be calm during your pregnancy!reggers: Sorry, that's the granny in me coming out.)

Here's some info on eyelid conditions. EXPECT THE BEST, that's the outcome I want for MiuMiu and you. :hug: Please let us know what your vet says. And, take good care of yourself!
Eyelids: Ophthalmology: Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw, poor Miu Miu. Seasonal changes can bring out all sorts of strange allergy type conditions, so hopefully a little eye drops or something will be all she needs. Here's hoping! Pippin has a watery eye at the moment - not sure if it is spring or windy weather!

I'm sure the vet will sort out Miu Miu very quickly, and do keep us updated won't you? :hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor You, poor MiuMiu! Waiting for Monday probably seems like an eternity right now huh? 
Well you have a lot of us waiting with you for hopefully nothing!!!! Allergy season has started here.....(Molly's eyes are tearing really bad right now) Hope it's only an allergy that is affecting our dear little MiuMiu!!!!!!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I really hope is nothing! 

But in humans that is a common symptom of a stroke, which is scary .

But since PF members have said they have experienced this with their poodles, it's probably just allergies !!

Please let us know when you find out, 

Sending my best thoughts for you guys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope it is nothing serious...I have used a doggy eye specialist for many years. We don't see her very often but she is an amazing Doc. If you are not completely satisfied your little one's progress I would get a referral to one in your area. Since Jolie is a rescue I take her every year for a CERF. 

Holding good thoughts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Hope she is better soon. Let us know what happens


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Hoping its nothing serious. Our cat use to get something similar a few times a year, some ointment a few times a day for a week cleared it up every time. Hope its just an allergy type thing x


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Can she get allergies in just 1 eye? She's not tearing more in that eye. Guess I will find out tomorrow. I hope it's just allergies


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, it certainly is possible for one eye to be more affected. It happens in humans, see! Eye Allergy Symptoms, Causes, Treatment - What is the basic anatomy of the outer eye? - MedicineNet Occasionally, only one eye is involved, particularly when only one eye is rubbed with an allergen, as this causes mast cells to release more histamine.

Hopefully you'll have the answer from the vet tomorrow so you can feel more at ease. Let us know!:clover:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I vote allergy, and yes Chagall's Mom (ever the good researcher) is right that it could only be one eye. Try not to worry too much and do update us when you have news.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Pebbles had something similar such was caused by a stick hitting him in the eye. But a day or two later he was fine, but best to get it checked out if you are not sure what it was. Have you any antihistamines?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Well hubby and I always say that Miu Miu is a good fighter but apparently we are both wrong. Looks like Gucci is the better fighter. Came back from the vet. Miu Miu has 2 tiny scratches in her eye that's almost healed. I think she got it from Gucci's paws. They play fight all the time. Gucci always looks like the losing one. He lays on his back while Miu Miu jumps on top of him trying to get to his throat. The minute she gets to his throat she releases him then it starts all over again. Gucci on the other hand just lays on his back and kick with his paws. It's very cute. The minute Miu Miu starts the play Gucci lays on his back like I'm ready. So he must have scratched her eye while he was kicking with his paws. Miu Miu is put on antibiotic eye ointment 3 times a day for 1 week then back to the vet for a check up. Thank you everyone for the comforting words. Hopefully it heals completely by next week


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So pleased to hear it isn't something too serious - although it is still nasty for her. 

I once took Pippin to the vet for boosters, and when we got in the consulting room the vet says she will just clean the blood off her eyelid! She'd obviously scratched it on a bush or something on the way to the vet - I was horrified!

Hope Miu Miu is soon fighting fit again


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy to hear MiuMiu will be okay! Sounds like Gucci's nails need to be 'blunted'! Silly dogs!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Ouch_! A corneal abrasion _hurts_ and makes your eyes light-sensitive. Poor MiuMiu, so glad she's on the mend. I think she needs Doogles when she plays with Gucci. My friend's poodle wore them after having cataract surgery. You know she would rock the look!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Get well soon, Miu Miu


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

This is a video of a more gentle play fighting. I'm pretty sure this is how Miu Miu got scratched 

Playing - YouTube


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear it's something that can be easily treated!!! Hope everything is back to normal soon soon!!!!! The video is so cute!!

Ok I'm going to confess something.....

I'm a large dog person, have never identified myself with the little ones, BUT you babies just won my heart!!!!! I wanna take them home!! Well... I won't steal them LOL but haha! would love to hold them and pet them  you are are lucky momma and they are lucky too to have YOU as their mommy!!

 thanks got sharing them with us ! I really enjoy it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Lou said:


> Ok I'm going to confess something.....
> 
> I'm a large dog person, have never identified myself with the little ones, BUT you babies just won my heart!!!!!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've always been a big dog person too. But after begging my hubby for 3 years for a puppy he finally said yes but only to a little dog. And no more than 1 little dog. Haha. Now I have 2 little dogs. They both have him wrapped around their paws. Now He said I can add more poodles to my gang anytime I feel like I want to. He even agreed to a mini poodle!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My babies said:


> He said I can add more poodles to my gang anytime I feel like I want to. *He even agreed to a mini poodle*!


_Smart man!! Get a mini!_ Said the enthralled* silver* mini owner.  You would LOVE having a bit larger poodle to dress up and groom with your fashion forward eye!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear Miu Miu is going to be fine! At Poppy's recent check up the vet found a tiny white mark on her eyeball that he said was from a scratch, and nothing to worry about. I was mortified that I had been unaware of it, but I've racked my brains and cannot remember any time she has had a weepy eye, or seemed in the least bothered by it. I suppose given how she bounces through shrubbery and dried grass it was almost inevitable...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very happy to know that you got good news that it is all on the mend. This is even better news than allergies would be since once it heals it is done with. I guess you are suffering bad MPS like the eusty family.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I guess you are suffering bad MPS like the eusty family.


I was. It comes and goes. A few months ago I really really really wanted 2 more puppies. But couldn't find a reputable breeder who had silvers or black and white partis tpoos at the time. I knew I want to wait till Gucci and Miu Miu are a bit older so their ages would be more spaced out. But if I had found a reputable breeder then I might have brought them home. But every 2 weeks when it comes to bath time, blow dry, brushing, ear cleaning, trimming their paws, tidying up their topnots and faces, and grinding 32 nails my MPS goes away.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I am very happy to know that you got good news that it is all on the mend. This is even better news than allergies would be since once it heals it is done with.


Yes this is definitely better news than allergies. I can't imagine having to put eye drops in her eyes everyday. But I'm afraid this may happen again as that is how they play. Gucci is always on the bottom kicking with his paws and Miu Miu is always on top trying to steal his toys or attack his neck. Gucci invites Miu Miu to play everyday by laying on his back and acting like a clown. He'll roll back on forth and ra ra ra at her till she comes and attacks him. Maybe I do need to get the doggie doogles that Chagall's mom recommended. Lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My babies said:


> Yes this is definitely better news than allergies. I can't imagine having to put eye drops in her eyes everyday. But I'm afraid this may happen again as that is how they play. Gucci is always on the bottom kicking with his paws and Miu Miu is always on top trying to steal his toys or attack his neck. Gucci invites Miu Miu to play everyday by laying on his back and acting like a clown. He'll roll back on forth and ra ra ra at her till she comes and attacks him. Maybe I do need to get the doggie doogles that Chagall's mom recommended. Lol


At least if it happens again you will have an idea of what it is all about and not so much worry before getting an answer from the vet.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow the antibiotic ointment does wonders to Miu miu's eye. Only 2 days and she no long closes that eye shut half way. Hopefully it's all healed by her next appt on Tuesday


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Just came back from Miu miu's 1 week follow up to check her eye. Looks great. Doctor couldn't even find the 2 tiny cuts anymore. Her eyes are all big again. Now I get extremely nervous when they are play fighting tho. Sigh


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She's a good little healer! :thumb:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

That's good news! You will have to put Gucci in little socks


----------

